# Ack, wasting my summer ><



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

All I'm doing this summer is part-time work and one class at summer school, even though I feel like I should be working much harder and doing something much more meaningful after my first year of college. I focused way too much on my studies this past year, and as a result, I never seemed to have time for any other activities besides participating in a single culture club that really has nothing to do with my major. I was hoping this summer I could find an internship or something in my field, but having never really done anything outside of academic work, I was basically lost in the spring.

Although I've been able to keep my mind off of these worries the past month, lately I've been feeling that I'm never going to be able to break out of my comfort zone and that I'll never get a decent job because of my inexperience and mediocrity. :sigh Is there anyone else with this problem or who has been there before?


----------



## jamesdarlington (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I just finished my first year of college too, unfortunetaly my social anxiety is so bad, I don't even wan't to work and I would never even think of applying for an internship. So I'm wasting my summer as well, I spend most of my time playing Halo on Xbox live and sneaking vodka into my house and getting wasted every couple of days.

I'm a biochem major, I was drunk almost every day last semester because of my anxiety and I somehow still managed to pass all my classes. I dunno wat to tell you, having this disorder is pretty bad.


----------

